# G-Priv in TC Mode



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

Anyone played around with this? 

I like it but it kicks back to wattage mode after some time, the error that pops up is so fast I don't manage to see what it's about. Trying to see what it might be. Only way I can do it is if I vape and someone watches the screen while doing so.


----------



## William Vermaak (9/2/17)

I don't really use TC on the G-Priv, but this will be my mission today. Dum Dum Dum <--- James Bond Music

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

thanks. 

I'm chain vaping on TC now and error not popped up again. Was happening while I was driving this morning and last night. Typical when you want to see the error message isn't it?


----------



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

to add:

Got settings on Nickle, Preheat 60w, Adj-TCR 0.00532 and 0.322 ohms

got this data from steam engine calculator.


----------



## foGGyrEader (9/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> to add:
> 
> Got settings on Nickle, Preheat 60w, Adj-TCR 0.00532 and 0.322 ohms
> 
> got this data from steam engine calculator.


Rather keep the TCR at 0.00600, maybe this will help. My g-priv doesn't like steam engine tcr settings

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

still getting error.. dam error message shows up too fast...


----------



## foGGyrEader (9/2/17)

Apart from resetting the firmware, you can get the 1.5v here http://www.djlsbvapes.com/2016/12/24/smok-g-priv-firmware-upgrade/, I think it best you wait for the more experienced guys to help you here. I only use SS with my G-priv. Hope you get it sorted out, sucks when a expensive mod plays up.


----------



## William Vermaak (9/2/17)

I've been going big on TC now, and not getting any weird stuff. What version of Firmware are you running?


----------



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> I've been going big on TC now, and not getting any weird stuff. What version of Firmware are you running?


v1.7 don't have a clock error so didn't bother upgrading. Was waiting on a more substantial update before updating again. Maybe I should just do this and see if it changes.


----------



## William Vermaak (9/2/17)

Go for it. It can't hurt. I'm running on 1.8 at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

yeah will do


----------



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

Dropped temp and seems to have stopped.


----------



## William Vermaak (9/2/17)

Awesome. Maybe it went into temp protection mode.

I was looking online now for the temp it will kick in, but I'll have to go and check the manual at home tonight.


----------



## boxerulez (9/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> to add:
> 
> Got settings on Nickle, Preheat 60w, Adj-TCR 0.00532 and 0.322 ohms
> 
> got this data from steam engine calculator.


What coil are you using?


----------



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

boxerulez said:


> What coil are you using?


Ni80 24 ga dual coils


----------



## boxerulez (9/2/17)

I often wonder about this... nichrome is not nickel.... will tc work on ni80 coils?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (9/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> Ni80 24 ga dual coils


My Koopor Plus used to do this when I tried to TC Ssteel in Nikkel mode then reverts back to wattage...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (9/2/17)

I only know that Ni80 is an alloy and Ni200 is the pure nickel, but I don't think you can use Ni80 in TC because the Temp curve is not linear as the Ni200 and Ti wires.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> I only know that Ni80 is an alloy and Ni200 is the pure nickel, but I don't think you can use Ni80 in TC because the Temp curve is not linear as the Ni200 and Ti wires.


My understanding is ni80 not for tc


----------



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

ok likely the reason then. thanks.

Might be time to get new wire. 

Question, if one would use fused claptons what setting for TC mode would you use? purely out of interest.


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> ok likely the reason then. thanks.
> 
> Might be time to get new wire.
> 
> Question, if one would use fused claptons what setting for TC mode would you use? purely out of interest.


I use ss as inner core wrapped with kanthal outer and as tc works fine...it seems to read the inner core

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Coldcat (9/2/17)

thanks for the help guys, Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

